# Clients...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

About every couple months/weeks I will see a posting asking for help on how to handle different client situations. I recently read an article that I think all woodworkers with clients should read. It is very interesting. No matter what you're selling it can be of use to you.

http://speckyboy.com/2013/01/08/the-dangers-of-flexibility-should-you-stand-your-ground-with-clients/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+speckboy-design-magazine+(Speckyboy+Design+Magazine)


----------

